# Texas rags for canadians?



## jadyer (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone had success with these? What kind of spread to you put them in? I usually do a lot of shallow water mixed waterfowl hunting, but i have some fields I can access too. What do you guys think of these? How many reg decoys do you use with them? What kind of configuration? I'm especially interested in success stories from eastern SD.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Best hunting for Candians is usually on Sunday because that is when they come down for the best deals. I would start at the mall because they love to shop there the most. If you are looking in the eastern part of the state, try West Acres mall in Fargo Also remember that you cannot bait them with a case of Labatts, they outlawed that practce after last years liberal harvest.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. You must mean Canada geese???


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow..... I bet he never makes that mistake again...

Definately worth a laugh though, kind of makes me crave some Labatts Blue. I love Labatts Blue. mmmmmm


----------



## jadyer (Aug 10, 2005)

wow... my bad. Although I'm not sure whether hunting Canadians or Canadian Geese would be more of a sport...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan,I think that the malls and stores in Grand Forks would be a better choice to scout for Canadians.Jones,or PJ may have some good tips on hunting Canuks.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

I use em down here in texas mixed in with my snow spread....work great


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Forget the recorded Snow goose call with the e-caller, all you'd have to do is play the CBC's Hockey Night in Canada theme song through the e-caller and you'll have no problem limiting out in Canadians.

Same rules still apply though: the old ones don't taste as good.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Does it really matter what you call them, canadas, canadians, honkers, darks, 747's the list can go on, but the true name for Canada Geese is Branta Canadensis.....


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I say everyone that hunts with djleye the rest of the year call them canadians! LOL


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah a Spoonie sticker on one side of the new trailer and a Maple Leaf on the other! You guys will be set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Big Labots Blue sticker would be nice too. :lol:


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

My advice would be to never make it seem as if there is a war going on or the french canadians would run far far away! LOL


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Actually GB3 that's not a bad idea.....solicite advertising for beer, decoy and call manufacturers to be placed on the side of the trailer....would make pretty good advertising not to mention a way to pay for the gas this year.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I played hockey in Texas a few times and yes the rags do work on Canadians. We were leaving the roost late because we may have been doing a little boozin after the game.......... then once we got to the bar there were rags all over, it was a good spread too lotsa movement some of the deeks were obviously better looking than others ..... the ecaller had some techno playin on it........... s h i t I decoyed right in.... wings cupped and feet out....... thats when they got me ..... good times. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :thumb:


----------

